# Question



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Im a very competitive golfer playing on a team and in tournaments i want to purchase the R7 st wood what would suit me better a 3 wood or 5 wood


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

If your looking for ditance off the tee but not too far (as with a driver) i would go with 3 but if you want something long off the tee and easy to hit off the turf i would think of a 4 wood i find mine really handy


----------



## matthewarnold91 (Oct 26, 2006)

get a 3-wood, if you are a team golfer then a 3-wood should be easy to hit off the deck, the extra distance comes in handy as well.


----------

